# X.org mit nvidia-Treibern und uvesafb zusammen nutzbar?

## Cyriis

Moin moin,

da ich noch recht frisch in der Gentoo-Welt bin und bis auf einige Ubuntu-Erfahrungen hauptsächlich nur einfache Linux-Kenntnisse vorweisen kann, wollte ich einmal eine Frage in den Raum stellen, da ich zunehmstens verwirrter werde.

Bislang bin ich so weit gekommen, dass ich die Grundinstallation nach Handbuch auf einem Dell-Laptop für amd64 durchführen konnte. Habe also ein stehendes Grundsystem stehen. Als nächstes wollte ich nun gerne die Auflösung der Konsole erhöhen und hab mich schon kreuz und quer durchgelesen und bin auf uvesafb als Framebuffer gestoßen. Leider läuft die Installation nicht wirklich problemlos. uvesafb startet zwar aber stellt die Auflösung nicht um... aber das ist ein anderes Problem.

Heute bin ich dann aber über etwas gestolpert: Kann es sein, dass man mit den geschlossenen nvidia-Treibern und X.org gar kein Framebuffer wie uvesafb installieren kann? Grund für meine Frage ist, da ich gelesen habe, dass X.org KMS benötigt. KMS scheint jedoch nicht mit den nvidia-Treibern und uvesafb zu funktionieren. Würde sich somit wohl gegenseitig ausschließen.

Nun bin ich natürlich unsicher, ob ich dies tatsächlich so richtig verstanden habe.

----------

## Christian99

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> da ich noch recht frisch in der Gentoo-Welt bin und bis auf einige Ubuntu-Erfahrungen hauptsächlich nur einfache Linux-Kenntnisse vorweisen kann, wollte ich einmal eine Frage in den Raum stellen, da ich zunehmstens verwirrter werde.
> 
> Bislang bin ich so weit gekommen, dass ich die Grundinstallation nach Handbuch auf einem Dell-Laptop für amd64 durchführen konnte. Habe also ein stehendes Grundsystem stehen. Als nächstes wollte ich nun gerne die Auflösung der Konsole erhöhen und hab mich schon kreuz und quer durchgelesen und bin auf uvesafb als Framebuffer gestoßen. Leider läuft die Installation nicht wirklich problemlos. uvesafb startet zwar aber stellt die Auflösung nicht um... aber das ist ein anderes Problem.

 

Hast du uvesafb als modul oder fest in den kernel gebaut? du musst dann die gewünschte Auflösung als kernelkommandozeile mit angeben, oder als parameter für das modul. Außerdem brauchst du noch v86d. Allgemein zu uvesafb: siehe hier: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/index.php

 *Quote:*   

> Heute bin ich dann aber über etwas gestolpert: Kann es sein, dass man mit den geschlossenen nvidia-Treibern und X.org gar kein Framebuffer wie uvesafb installieren kann? Grund für meine Frage ist, da ich gelesen habe, dass X.org KMS benötigt. KMS scheint jedoch nicht mit den nvidia-Treibern und uvesafb zu funktionieren. Würde sich somit wohl gegenseitig ausschließen.

 

Geht ohne Probleme[*], Xorg braucht kein KMS, der nvidia-Treiber funktioniert wunderbar. mit X.

Viel Erfolg

Christian

[*]In letzter Zeit gabs ein paar Anzeige-Probleme auf der Konsole wenn X läuft, aber da ich die Konsole nur verwende wenn X nicht läuft, hab ich mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert, und habs drauf geschoben, dass ich immer die allerletzten nvidia-Teiber verwende.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> X.org mit nvidia-Treibern und uvesafb zusammen nutzbar?

  Ja, das sollte normal gut und problemlos zusammen funktionieren.

Nutze für die Installation und Konfiguration am besten die Info von Spocks  projects::uvesafb Seite.

KMS geht mit den proprietären nVidia Treibern zusammen gar nicht. Deaktiviere am besten auch alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel (außer den (uvesafb) den du nutzen möchtest)

Wenn uvesafb soweit läuft dann schaue am besten im 

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

 welche Modes deine Grafikkarte unterstützt, und setze dann die gewünschte,, verfügbare, passende in deiner Kernelzeile.

/edit: Da war Christian99 wohl ein wenig schneller...

nungut, doppelt hält besser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cyriis

Danke erstmal für die Aussage bzgl. X.org

Wegen uvesafb kann ich gerade keine genaue Aussage treffen, da ich mein Laptop nicht greifbar habe. Dazu kann ich erst heute Abend paar Informationen los werden.

Bislang kann ich aber sagen, dass ich Spocks Anleitung gearbeitet habe, in Grub einen Mode gewählt habe, welchen mein vbios enthält und sonst mich immer an alles gehalten habe, was ich irgendwo gelesen habe. Kann dazu aber heute Abend einmal mehr Infos raushauen

----------

## Christian99

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> Bislang kann ich aber sagen, dass ich Spocks Anleitung gearbeitet habe, in Grub einen Mode gewählt habe, welchen mein vbios enthält und sonst mich immer an alles gehalten habe, was ich irgendwo gelesen habe. Kann dazu aber heute Abend einmal mehr Infos raushauen

 

in dem Fall wäre die Ausgabe von "dmesg|grep uvesa" sinnvoll.

----------

## Cyriis

Sooo... nun einmal einige weitere Informationen

Installiert nach http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ und einigen anderen Gentoo-Quellen

Ausgabe von dmesg | grep uvesa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
> 
> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
> ...

 

Auszug aus cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1280x800-32, 0x0161
> 
> 768x480-8, 0x0162
> ...

 

----------

## Cyriis

Gnaaaaaaaaaaa... Kommando zurück! Ich habe eben noch einen neuen Versuch gewagt und folgendes mit in den Kernel gehauen:

 *Quote:*   

> [*]   Map the console to the primary display device
> 
> [*]   Framebuffer Console Rotation 

 

Hatte nirgends gelesen, dass dies auch mit da rein soll. Nach einem Reboot klappt es nun und ich bin happy! Sehr geil  :Smile: 

Ich frag nun aber einmal ganz dreist: Die Auflösung schaltet erst beim booten des Systems irgendwann um. Kann man es auch machen erwirken, dass es sofort von Anfang an so ist?

----------

## musv

 *Cyriis wrote:*   

> ch frag nun aber einmal ganz dreist: Die Auflösung schaltet erst beim booten des Systems irgendwann um. Kann man es auch machen erwirken, dass es sofort von Anfang an so ist?

 

Naja, der Kernel muss schon erst geladen sein, bevor er die Auflösung umschalten kann.

----------

## Cyriis

Ah okay, klingt logisch!

Ich bin entzückt! xorg-server hab ich nun auch zum laufen gekriegt. Morgen folgt dann gnome-light... vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe!  :Smile: 

----------

